# Big Mountain in Italian Alps



## grazianodemaio (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi there,
for wich one who want to dream or realize the dream to raid in the Italian Alps take a look at this amazing single trail near Livigno Bormio :









Mtb in Italy here


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont like such all risk - no fun trails  ...


----------



## grazianodemaio (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi guys here our best images about Mtb in Italy, Hope you enjoy


----------

